# silver paint code for wheels (what would you choose)



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

are there any known really nice silver for wheels? im getting the wheels painted/refurbed next monday and would like a nice paint code for a cracking silver. I know some say silver is silver, but we all know there are many shades etc 

paint code if known would be great so they can mix it up


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

My favourite is the OEM silver used by BBS on their old skool RS and RM sets.
Kind of a mid grey silver.

All depends how bright you want them to be?
Some refurbers offer a 'hyper' silver finish which is very bright, almost chrome, or the other end of the scale you have anthracite finishes, which I have on my daily. (hides brake dust well!)


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

not wanting too bright like hyper 

just something clean but not too dull


----------



## Fabla (Aug 14, 2011)

Audi Brilliant Silver for a crisp bright silver or a very slighty darker shade, Ford Moondust Silver.
Always get my wheels past and present done in either of these colours.


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

this is pretty much the colour im after


----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

Used this to respray some BMW alloys combine it with the clear laquer, got mine on ebay WURTH ALLOY WHEEL SILVER SPRAY Paint


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

How about ford high high sparkle silver.
Colour code T91









Here's a link below for a company that deals in alloy wheel paints.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...tIHgBQ&usg=AFQjCNHsBOXiXTBNfFdcUH-U6_425IG71w


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

The ford colour is nice


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Seen them done vauxhall star silver, Looked alright.


----------

